# What should I get?



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a 55 gallon tank. I have extremely hard water and my pH is 7.8 to 8.0. I kind of like Cichlids but I want a peaceful fish. I already have some tetras, danios, and corydoras. Yes I know the pH is too high for them and they need soft water. I am buying some chemicals to fix this. Does anyone know what type of fish I should get (I don't like platies or mollies or white clouds or annothing close to that. I am looking for something different!) Thanks, Parker


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Your water sounds great for africans, though. You might try this http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/all-male_malawi.php


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Chemicals won't fix your water. Your water probably has lots of chems in it already which make it that way. Dilute it with distilled water and the hardness & pH will drop. After that, your selection of good choices for species will increase dramatically.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

I was thinking about getting like two Acei Cichlids? Anyone have an opinion on them?


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Any other peaceful species of cichlids you guys think I should get?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You don't do 2 acei. You do one or you do 6-12. They are active, colorful, and not real compatible with what you have. They are mild for mbuna, but they are mbuna.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

What about Kribensis Cichlids?


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone???...


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

In my opinion it would be nicer to stick to the smaller community fish you have rather than have the small fish and add fish that may be substantially larger than the fish you already have. You did not specify what type of tetras/danios you have so you may have neon tetras and normal zebra danios for all I know..


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry. I (had) Rummy Nose Tetras (long story short, I gave them to my friend because he wanted some for his 55 gallon and I owed him money, sooo...), and I have Zebra Danios.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing about getting smaller community fish but I wanted just a couple of larger fish... I am not sure if I should do this or not but for sure I will add smaller schooling fish.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

you will have to be cautious about "larger" fish. Some can be downright nasty.
Stay away from Angel fish. They are ok when small but as they mature they get territorial and have penchant for picking eyes out of other fish.
They are cichlids!
I have a dwarf Australian rainbow in my community tank and she is general ok with everyone unless there is a big change in the weather system. Then she gets real upset with the red eye tetras and chases them around.
She is about 6 inches long. Also bristle nose plecos do ok but you have to make sure they get algae pellets at night. They do a good job of keeping the glass clean. I have found the albino ones are a bit more sociable in the day time while the darker ones hide in the day.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok, thanks. I will look for a Bristlenose today at my LFS. And what about Otocinlus? I know they don't get big I just wanted some.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Otos are pretty cool, the only thing that I've learned is that with their sucker mouth, they don't clean the algae at all. They are a cool fish to have around though... They'll eat algae wafers/pellets and scavenge food from the gravel.


----------



## fishermanfriend (Jul 14, 2016)

BV77 said:


> Your water sounds great for africans, though. You might try this http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/all-male_malawi.php


Are cichlids suitable for beginners with no prior experience?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes. They're tough and able to survive most beginner's mistakes. However, you can't mix them with very many other things.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

here is a compatability chart that might help http://www.cichlidrecipe.com/cichlidchart/noflashchart.htm
and here's another chart you may want to look at. http://www.liveaquaria.com/general/fwcompatibility_chart.cfm


----------

